# Kick-Boxing



## German Coach (Jan 5, 2007)

should be the style name for all arts like K1, Sport Karate, Full Contact, Muay Thai, Savate´, Sanda, Burmese Boxing and son on.

So everybody all around the world knows what it means.

What do you think ?


----------



## savior (Jan 11, 2007)

Muay Thai is different from Kick Boxing


----------



## German Coach (Jan 12, 2007)

savior said:


> Muay Thai is different from Kick Boxing


 I was talking about names / words :uhohh:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 12, 2007)

German Coach said:


> should be the style name for all arts like K1, Sport Karate, Full Contact, Muay Thai, Savate´, Sanda, Burmese Boxing and son on.
> 
> So everybody all around the world knows what it means.
> 
> What do you think ?


 
aah im afraid ive tried this with much confusion , i would rather have to explain what muay thai is rather than call it kickboxing then when i say atualy i do muay thai they got confused hen i tell them the diferences and they wonder why i called it kickboxing when i do muay thai


----------



## Slihn (Jan 12, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;699314 said:
			
		

> aah im afraid ive tried this with much confusion , i would rather have to explain what muay thai is rather than call it kickboxing then when i say atualy i do muay thai they got confused hen i tell them the diferences and they wonder why i called it kickboxing when i do muay thai


 
...................I hate it when that happens(when they call Muay Thai kickboxing);two totally different arts


----------



## German Coach (Jan 13, 2007)

In the seventies Kick-Boxing without low kicks was named Full Contact Karate. The Japanes Karatekas couln´d understand this  

If some practise Muay Thai without knowing any Thai word for the technuiqes - what is he doing ?

My idea was to find a name for all similar styles, that everbody all around the world can understand.

It´s like Ju-Jutsu, Jiu-Jitsu, Ju-Jitsu, Goshin -Jitsu and so on. They all they they do something different from each other and they are right.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

Slihn said:


> ...................I hate it when that happens(when they call Muay Thai kickboxing);two totally different arts


 
agreed


----------

